# nerve transfer



## Pilar10 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi All,

A doctor performed an ulnar nerve transferred to the first motor branch of the flexor carpi ulnaris (64905) at the medial aspect of left elbow. Also billing cpt code 64718 (neuroplasty) he transferred the anterior interosseous nerve end to side to the motor fascicle of the ulnar nerve at the level of the distal forearm. When is it okay to report both codes together since there is a cci edit.

Thank you so much everyone for your replies


----------



## SydneyO (Nov 30, 2018)

CCI edits can be bypassed with the -59 modifier, however you will need to meet the criteria for either separate encounter, separate structure, separate practitioner, or unusual non-overlapping services. The most commonly used is separate structure, however it must be a separate organ/ side of the body, or incision. I would recommend looking at the OP report to see if only one incision was made for both procedures or if each had their separate incision. If there were separate incisions then you can bypass with modifier -59 (or XS). Otherwise you cannot bypass the edit.


----------

